# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Gibertini OP80E, OP80L, OP85L, OP85X κτλ.

## tsatasos

Τώρα τελευταία κοιτούσα για 80αρια Gibertini και ενώ στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι υπάρχουν μόνο 2 που είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια (ίδια οριζόντια και κάθετη διάσταση - 70χ80 με ίδιο μπράτσο) το ένα είναι σιδερένιο (OP80E) και το άλλο αλουμινίου (OP80L), τελικά είδα ότι υπάρχουν και διάφορα άλλα.

Έκανα αναζήτηση εδώ στο φόρουμ και έχω διαβάσει για σιδερένια, αλουμινίου, original και μη, με μεγάλο μπράτσο και μικρό, άλλο να παίρνει μεγαλύτερη κλίση και άλλο μικρότερη κτλ κτλ.

Μετά κοίταξα στο επίσημο site και βλέπω ότι έχει τα OP80E, OP85L, OP85X, με τα 2 τελευταία να είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερα και να έχουν καλύτερη απολαβή.

Οπότε θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος που να ξέρει 100% ποια ακριβώς κυκλοφορούν εδώ Ελλάδα και σε τί διαστάσεις (μιλάω για οριζόντια και κάθετη, όχι απλά ότι είναι 80αρι).

Εν τω μεταξύ πήρα πριν καμιά εβδομάδα 2 σιδερένια από την Πανηλεκτρονική στην Καλλιθέα με 17€ το ένα.

Τώρα πιο απόλα πήρα? Το OP80E λογικά έτσι?

Τέλος, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπερτερεί πουθενά το σιδερένιο εκτός από την τιμή και αν έχει την ίδια ακριβώς διάσταση και απολαβή με το αλουμινίου.

----------


## john70

Το αλουμινένιο , είναι καλύτερο λόγω "φορμαρίσματος" σε σχέση με το σιδερένιο. Από την άλλη το σιδερένιο αντέχει πιο πολύ σε αέρα (δεν τσακίζει τόσο εύκολα). σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι ότι καλύτερο κυκλοφορεί από πλευράς απολαβής (κάτι το οποίο στην δική μας χρήση δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα ορατό, αλλά εάν το δεις σε χρήση για λήψη οριακού στην περιοχή μας δορυφόρου σε σχέση με ένα αντ/χης διάστασης, είναι μακράν το καλύτερο).

Πολύ καλά πιάτα αλλά ακριβά είναι η σειρά penta της fracaro (σχήμα ρόμβου) σε 2 διαστάσεις 68 και 85 εκατοστά με απολαβή αντ/χη με κλασικά 80 και 1,00 . Και ίσως το καλύτερο μπράτσο και βάση απο πλευράς γωνίας στόχευσης και αντοχής

----------


## tsatasos

Οπότε φίλε john70 εδώ στην Ελλάδα κυκλοφορούν τα OP80E (σιδερένιο) και το OP80L(αλουμίνιο), έχουν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τις ίδιες διαστάσεις και απολάβη και γενικά να προτιμάμε το σιδερένιο μόνο αν δεν μπορούμε να δώσουμε τα εξτρά χρήματα για το αλουμίνιο ή αν πρόκειται να το βάλουμε κάπου που θα έχει υπερβολικά πολύ αέρα, σωστά?

Αν και μου κάνει εντύπωση... έχεις δει ποτέ να τσακίζει το αλουμινένιο από τον πολύ αέρα?

----------


## john70

Το αλουμινένιο πάει ελαφρά καλύτερα , αλλα τσακίζει !

Ναι έχω δεί ! πρίν 1 μήνα άλλαξα 2 τα οποία έγιναν σκουπίδια απο τον αέρα

----------


## tsatasos

Ωχ... και τί έβαλες στη θέση τους?

----------


## john70

σιδερένια ! Ίσως αργότερα ανεβάσω μια φωτό εάν την βρω

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι αν έχεις θα είχε ενδιαφέρον. Για να δούμε αυτά αν πάθουν ποτέ τίποτα...

----------


## arnoldanderio12

Σίγουρα κυκλοφορούν εκείνα με τις διαστάσεις 75*80 cm (έχω δύο από αυτά).

----------


## JB172

Το τσακισμένο από τον αέρα πιάτο αλουμινίου gibertini που ανέφερε πιο πάνω ο john70.

----------


## akakios

::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

Ο αερας τα εκανε ετσι??? μπας και επεσε ο ιστος??

Οχι ρε συ.. Χοντρικα για τι αερα μιλαμε για να γινουν ετσι????

----------


## JB172

Το συγκεκριμένο πιάτο ήταν σε πυλώνα στην Πάρνηθα. Το τι αέρα είχε δεν το γνωρίζω. Υπόθέτω πάνω από 9 μποφόρ.
Το χτύπημα στην άκρη του πιάτου ίσως είναι και από το πέταγμα που του έκανε ο john70 από τον πυλώνα προς το έδαφος.
Ισως μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει καλύτερα ο john70.

----------


## ysam

Δεν σου φτάνει δλδ το τσάκισμα? Σε πείραξε το χτύπημα στην άκρη?  ::   ::   ::   :: 

Έχω δει και εγώ τσακισμένο και δεν ήταν στην Πάρνηθα που εντάξει εκεί τα πράγματα είναι extreme σίγουρα. 

Αν έχεις τοίχο από πίσο να κόβει (αέρα, interference) τότε βάλε ότι θες.  :: 

BTW τα fracaro (ρόμβος) που έχει στην ταράτσα (bliz) είναι αθάνατα!

----------


## nvak

Άποψή μου είναι ότι πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε τα αλουμινίου. 
Δυστυχώς πριν το τσάκισμα, υπάρχει το στράβωμα.
Ένα δικό μου Gibertini έχει ελαφρό στράβωμα εδώ και καιρό που μάλλον το απόκτησε σε κάποιο δυνατό αέρα.

Επειδή δεν θέλω να κυνηγάω τα αλουμινίου και να ξανακεντράρω παραμορφωμένα πιάτα, προτιμώ τα σιδερένια που έχουν καλύτερη ακαμψία, μεγαλύτερη ελαστικότητα και δεν παραμορφώνονται.

Ένα άλλο που δεν μου αρέσει στα Gibertini είναι η βάση στήριξης του feeder που δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα σταθερή.
Κατά την άποψή μου είναι απαράδεκτη γιατί κουνάει αρκετά. 
Θέλει καλό δέσιμο το καλώδιο, σε δύο σημεία στο μπράτσο, για να παραμείνει σταθερό το feeder.

----------


## JB172

> Δεν σου φτάνει δλδ το τσάκισμα? Σε πείραξε το χτύπημα στην άκρη?


Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες ή εγώ δεν το έγραψα πιο κατανοητά.
Το τσάκισμα μου φτάνει και μου παραφτάνει. Εξηγούσα στον akanios ότι το χτύπημα στην άκρη του πιάτου προφανώς δεν έχει γίνει από τον αέρα, και ότι δεν έπεσε κανένας ιστός, διότι είναι πυλώνας στην Πάρνηθα. Επίσης εννοούσα ότι ο john70 ίσως μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει για τις καιρικές συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν. πχ. ταχύτητα ανέμου.

----------


## ysam

...και προφανώς τα χαμογελάκια δεν σου λένε τίποτα...  ::

----------


## JB172

Πάντα μου λένε  ::  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 7bpm

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ένα απλό Gibertini πιάτο (ειδικά εάν είναι αλουμινίου) να αντέξει τις καιρικές συνθήκες που επικρατούν που στην Πάρνηθα.!

Και εάν πας ποιο βόρεια της Αττικής, σε πυλώνες αντίστοιχους, ούτε καν να τολμήσεις να βάλεις απλό πιάτο… τσάμπα τα λεφτά που θα χάσεις τον επόμενο χειμώνα. 

Ο J70 ήταν απλά τυχερός που βρήκε τσαλακωμένο το πιάτο του, για να σας το φωτογραφήσει..!

Μόνο τέτοια (ή αντίστοιχα – πάντα με Radom) αντέχουν εκεί πάνω, ειδικά όταν έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν βορεινούς ανέμους.

----------


## ursus445

Καλησπέρα λοιπόν θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση για αυτό το πιάτο το 80l που λέτε ποιο πανό θα έχω πρόβλημα άμα το βάλω σε ιστό 1.5 και έχει αρκετό αέρα ποσά μποφόρ αντέχει αυτό το πιάτο εγώ μένω σε ένα βουνό γύρο στα 400 μετρά και έρχεται αέρας από παντού…….
Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε για να μπορέσω να βάλω το πιάτο κάπου ασφαλές ώστε να μην έχω αυτά το προβλήματα οπός στης παραπάνω φωτογραφίες

___________________________________________________________________________
Από ασύρματη κοινότητα PWMN…George Georgiou

----------


## JB172

Καλό θα είναι να βάλεις σιδερένιο πιάτο αντί για αλουμινίου και με χρήση αντιρρήδων ή επίτονων.
Ακόμα καλύτερο θα ήταν να βάλεις prime focus πιάτο με radome όπως εγραψε παραπάνω ο 7bpm.
Ο κατασκευαστής των gibertini αναφέρει ότι σε άνεμο 120Km/h το φορτίο ανέμου είναι 55 Kg για το OP 75 L. http://www.gibertini.it/product/product_serieL.html
Τα 120km/h είναι 12 μποφόρ. http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κλίμακα_Μποφόρ
Δεν νομίζω να αντέχει πιάτο offset σε τόσα μποφόρ χωρίς να τσακίσει από τον άνεμο.

----------


## ursus445

Σας ευχαριστώ έχω κάνει παραγγελιά ένα πιάτο αλουμινένιο βρήκα ένα μέρος καλό για αυτό το πιάτο σας ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. 


___________________________________________________________________________
Από ασύρματη κοινότητα PWMN…George Georgiou

----------

